# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Gill net mesh size?

## Merlin313

Looking for input on mesh size for survival gill nets. Compact nylon - 15 to 20 ft. - 4 or 5 ft. deep. Should mesh size be 1 to 1.5 inch or 2 to 2.5 inch?

----------


## Rick

That will depend on where you plan to use them; salt or fresh water, and how small of a fish (or large) you consider survival food. I have a couple that I would use in fresh water. They are 1.5 inch mesh. You can use it as a gill net, seine net or bird net. Seine net is my first choice.

----------


## hunter63

Around here, Great lakes .....for smelt.......it would be a 4' X 4' or 5' X 5' dip net......Looks like 1/4" holes on this one.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...EYZhoC4dzw_wcB

 or maybe a seines nets.....
http://christiansennets.com/store/se...s-smelt-seine/

----------


## asemery

Check your state Fish and Game Authority for legality
This site has recommendations for mesh size
http://www.fishnetco.com/products/fishing-nets/Survival

----------


## aniket

hello
Gillnetting is a common fishing method used by commercial and artisanal fishermen of all the oceans and in some freshwater and estuary areas. Gill nets are vertical panels of netting normally set in a straight line. Fish may be caught by gill nets in 3 ways : wedged  held by the mesh around the body  gilled  held by mesh slipping behind the opercula, or  tangled  held by teeth, spines, maxillaries, or other protrusions without the body penetrating the mesh. Most often fish are gilled. A fish swims into a net and passes only part way through the mesh. When it struggles to free itself, the twine slips behind the gill cover and prevents escape.

Gillnets are so effective that their use is closely monitored and regulated by fisheries management and enforcement agencies. Mesh size, twine strength, as well as net length and depth are all closely regulated to reduce bycatch of non-target species. Gillnets have a high degree of size selectivity. Most salmon fisheries in particular have an extremely low incidence of catching non-target species.

----------


## Rick

When you copy and paste information, in this case wikipedia, you need to provide them credit. Otherwise, it is considered plagiarism. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gillnetting

----------

